# sr20det? worthy?



## 808killa (Jul 15, 2008)

new to the forums and read a little bit about the sr20det swap to a pickup..is the oil sump the only problem?

i am lookin at buying a1988 HB and was wondering which turbo engine would be the most worthy to swap in with fewest modifications i am able to cut and weld to make it work. also turn a wrench and wire. any feed back would be great so i can this project in to action.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

lol....

ford 5.0 stand alone.

;]

but that's just opinion.


----------



## tw1sTed13 (Jan 8, 2008)

SR20DET would be cool. You would be able to achieve driving that citizens of Tokyo approve of.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

don't get me wrong.

i love nissan engine more...

but for easy of swap...
and cheap power...


----------



## tw1sTed13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Is the 5.0 swap easier then the SR20DET and if so, what about a small block chevy for us chevy guys.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

the 5.0 or the 350... it's the same.

you just install it exactly the same as you would in a Nova...

the only difference is that you're disabling a lot of unneeded wires...

here's the thing..

on those older standalone engines.. all the dash crap is not running through an ECU... it's all routed to the battery.

just take your time doing it and you'll be fine... the wiring is a bitch, but with care you'll get it right.

just think clearly on it... say you have an rpm gauge that's in the dash cluster... well, you can run that as long as the power going to it isn't involved in the same wire power that goes to all the original engine components. voltage is voltage... but here's the thing.. you gotta use the spot on the engine where the RPM gauge normally goes... it's similar to installing an OverDash aftermarket RPM gauge.

that's the fun part.
the easy part is welding in the engine mounts at the correct angle, and at the same time making sure the tranny fits right against the firewall... and of course depending of if you go with an oldschool automatic or a speedshifter... you have to put the right install for the shifter linkage.. an automatic with a center console shifter would be the same amount of work as a standard tranny...
after that, custom weld a driveshafter yourself... get the front part from the chevy, and the back part from the nissan... weld in a tube.

but with all that power...
you may blow the diff.. so that adds to the project.

lol, it can be easy, it just depends on your resources.

it's just a preference for me... 
i'm thinkin about doing a Q45 v-8 in my 240... cheap parts, and interchangable stuff.

of course it doesn't look easy, but building a race car isn't.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

lol, that got out of hand quick..

the truth i guess, is that you can do the sr20 swap pretty easy... the parts are already there... 

i'm just the type of guy that would rip out what i don't need and drop in a stronger, faster engine... taking my time to keep the interior as close as possible.. *shrugs* a swap project is all up to the person doing it.. and how far you're willing to go.

ease... i don't know... it's really a toss for me.

power for money though... a small block in a small truck? 

*peter griffin* cooome ooon...

coome ooon...


lol, i'm gonna tick off an avid nissan swapper..
but i'm doin my own nissan swap, so eff it.


----------



## tw1sTed13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow, that is really wierd, I was just reading up on the Q45 and was thinking about that for my 240. I've never seen one done like that but i bet it will be awsome.


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

well im doing a vg30dett swap on my 91 hb so power and lil truck but im not stoping their carbon fiber bed and front clip bye bye bout 300lbs then time to build up the motor to 1000hp cuz those crazy japs made the vg30dett be able to withstand 1000hp as a daily driver then time to do a manual swap with stage 3 clutch


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

oy!

*holds crotch and runs for bathroom*

anyone got a spare pair of pants? i've got circuit course turnons.

question... any idea how you're going to change the center of gravity and weight transfers to that friggen beast of a small truck?


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

yea ima slam it like a mofo and put in a built 6speed from a skyline in it


----------



## bioskyline (Mar 18, 2008)

Nissanpickup said:


> yea ima slam it like a mofo and put in a built 6speed from a skyline in it


i do belive that that the skyline trans wont fit on the vg30, since the skyline is rb26 not unless you know where to get a adapter plate and custom starter


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

i have a guy that will make me an adapter plate and ill have to get a custom starter made but yea it will be worth it


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

OchnofConcrete said:


> question... any idea how you're going to change the center of gravity and weight transfers to that friggen beast of a small truck?


with it being an inline with a long tranny that might help.. but even still with a shorter distance from the front bumber to the center of gravity, it would seem like that would be difficult to handle around turns.. unless you put a lot of ballast weight in the back.. 

unless...

you were to purposely push the firewall back where the bellhousing would be... but that would require also making an inlet for the motor and then that would make it hard to work on.

but the length of the engine would definetly help in the distribution of weight.


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

thats what drifting is for and it not an inline engine it a v6


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

my truck already has the vg30e in it i couldnt understand what u meant before landlord talkin up a storm. but i was planing on droping it bout 2in all round and then comes the custom fabrication i was gonna build a right hand drive dash and try to convert it over to right hand drive get a firewall from a junk one and see if i can remake it out of 16guage steel and just convert the wholes on the driver side(steering wheel, pedels, wiring) over to the passanger side


----------

